Ask HN: What new skill have you learned during lockdown? - scotthtaylor
======
giantg2
I am deepening my knowledge of mycology. I am also starting to learn bass
guitar. For work, I am brushing up on my COBOL knowledge.

------
dgritsko
I've been working through a beginner Blender tutorial on YouTube; something
I've wanted to do for a while but never made time for. Having a lot of fun
with it so far!

------
verdverm
[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org)

------
petee
Baking bread and AVR assembly :)

...well maybe _learned_ is too strong a word, haha, lets say learning

------
partyboat1586
Digital sculpting using Zbrush.

